# Monster Mud Reaper



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Just finished this guy the other day, man, monster mud is fun,
hope you like him. 
I have to give a big thanks to Mr.Dave the Dead for the material, and my Mom, she really helped a lot with this prop, MM is a 2 person job!
Monster Mud Reaper pictures by Tyler45_photos - Photobucket


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Tyler, I love it!!! The skinny waist line is very cool! I just sort of flows from the shoulders right into the ground. Nice job!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Very nice! Creepy!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Great job Tyler!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding Tyler...Good job!!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Tyler, this reaper is incrediable!! nice job!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks guys Im really pleased with the way it turned out, lots of fun to make!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Also, thanks Dave for the tree stand to hold this thing up.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice indeed Tyler..
I like that style 
you may have started a new trend.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks Lilly, thats the way I envisioned him, tall, skinny, and lots of robes!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Man Tyler you are smoking me this year. I wanted to do monster mud this year too!!! Great job man. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Holy Tyler, I was impressed just looking at your pics but then I noticed you're 17 and now I'm even more impressed - I don't know why, I just am!!! That's great man!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool! How heavy is it?


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Once again Tyler great work!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks great, I really like the "flow" of the robe too!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice job. The few times I've worked with MM I know it is really heavy and a pain to handle at that large size. It turned out really good.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you very much guys, Joiseygal, I havent measured him, but Im guessing about 7 ft. tall.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That thin, drawn out look makes him look more spectral. Very cool! That's also the way figures used to be represented in medieval paintings and woodcuts, sorta stretched and narrow looking. Gives him an old world look.

When he's all the way dry be sure to waterproof the bejeebers out of him, MM soaks up a lot of water!


----------



## wakingwitch (Oct 10, 2008)

WOW, he is absolutely beautiful! I love how narrow you made him, way more creepy and phantastic!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks, i will make sure to waterproof, and I have no clue why I put the height on here when you ask how heavy he is! anyway, its gonna rain today, and I havent put him out yet, so I moved him to the carport. He is very heavy, but lighter than I was expecting.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Man Tyler you are rolling. you better slow down so you have something to do for next Halloween. Your lucky, you have a really supportive mom.


----------

